# exterior trim dressing



## bimmersean (Oct 31, 2009)

Can you guys recommend an exterior trim dressing that won't run down the paint after it rains..i don't have any pictures but I will do my best to describe the situation....Basically, I end up getting runs down the doors and bumpers on any horizontal trim even though i don't leave any excess dressing on..I would appreciate any trim recommendations that stick on like glue and are easier to find on this side of the pond..

thank you,
Sean


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Don't know what side of the pond you're on, but if you're in the UK, CCC Bright Tyre is great stuff. Doesn't run, and leaves a subtle finish on tyres and trim.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gtechniq C4 :thumb:

Otherwise I use CarPro PERL.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Carpro Perl, AF Revive or AS Trim Wizard all work well mate. :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

wolfs black out,not a drop on the paint even after a storm.


----------



## bimmersean (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks guys...I guess this side of the pond is the U.S. of A....I am pretty sure that I can get the Carpro stuff here from Autogeek...I've bought plenty of crap from the UK but I'm just not in the mood for putting a big order together in order to save on the shipping...
Thanks again,
Sean,,,,


----------



## sohail99 (Apr 21, 2011)

bimmersean said:


> Thanks guys...I guess this side of the pond is the U.S. of A....I am pretty sure that I can get the Carpro stuff here from Autogeek...I've bought plenty of crap from the UK but I'm just not in the mood for putting a big order together in order to save on the shipping...
> Thanks again,
> Sean,,,,


You can try Ultimate trim and tire guard! It's really durable and imparts a nice finish to the trim!

You can even try carpro dlux for a semi permanent solution!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pizzi.antonio (Jan 2, 2010)

Perl or Ma-fra Diamant Plast Four!


----------



## bimmersean (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you guys. Car pro Perl seems to be the one I'm going to try...I checked Autogeeks website last night and they sell it..now I have to buy bunch of other stuff that I don't really need but oh well...

Thanks again,
Sean,,,


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm new to the forum, so let me know if I should be looking in another section, but does anyone have any before and after pictures of the products suggested above?


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Gtechniq c4 is the dogs :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Gtechniq C1 or C4 or C5 is superb on my plastic trims.

CarPro PERL is next on the hitlist :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I bought perl 2 weeks ago and all I can say it is fantastic


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Another vote for AS Trim Wizard & AF Revive :thumb:


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

I used to have this problem and I too thought I didn’t leave excess dressing on but then I looked up the problem on here and someone suggested after applying the product to the plastic leave it for 5-10 mins or more then buff off with a microfiber, worked a treat, doesn’t streak at all now.


----------



## BondRS (Jul 22, 2012)

+1 for AF revive. 

Trims are as good as new and still looking like that after a week. 
A little goes a long way.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

If you have black or grey trim which has faded Plasticare is The Dogs Dangley Bits. Drys straight away, easy to apply and last long long time.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i just ceramishielded every element of the car went absolutely fine.

I would say buy C1+ if your going gtechniq C1,C4,C5 are pretty much the same


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have tried a few, and key is down to putting on and then removing excess product afterwards, as mentioned above.

I have recently got some Autobrite berry blast and have been very impressed with it so far, no streaking and still very black 2 two weeks and some very wet and flooding conditions. Thats even on the tyres!!!


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

I've found most decent quality trim dressings don't run if you buff them a few minutes after applying


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

have you got a short list of what you can get from AutoZone?


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

without a doubt Raceglaze trim. see pic

Its still looking the same after 4 weeks:thumb:


----------

